
A Satellite Look at Where Our Night Lights Have Turned on or Dimmed - Osiris30
https://storymaps.esri.com/stories/2017/Lights-On-Lights-Out/index.html
======
Jaruzel
"...suburban Birmingham in England..."

The last thing I'd call Birmingham is 'suburban'. It's the second largest city
in the UK with over 1 million people living there. London of course being the
first (~8m people).

~~~
DanBC
Aren't they talking about the suburbs of Birmingham, not describing Birmingham
as entirely suburban?

~~~
Jaruzel
That wasn't how I read it. I think 'the suburbs of Birmingham' would be more
grammatically correct... _(shrug)_

